# Anyone able to help me with rooting my buddy's T-Mob G2 running 2.3.4



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I asked for some help in another part of the forum, if anyone can help me out - let me know - I have adb installed - forum link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32674-needing-helpguide-for-rooting-htc-g2visiondesire-z-please-help/


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll post it here too since I probably won't ever be going back to the G2 forum...
Here's the Wiki http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/HTC_Vision Does that cover it?


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'll post it here too since I probably won't ever be going back to the G2 forum...
> Here's the Wiki http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/HTC_Vision Does that cover it?


I'll take a look, thanks


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'll post it here too since I probably won't ever be going back to the G2 forum...
> Here's the Wiki http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/HTC_Vision Does that cover it?


Not sure it covers it, it doesn't mention 2.3.4


----------

